# Medical test for spouse visa



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know where can get medical done close to Palm Jumeriah?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cedars Hospital Jebel Ali
Welcare Hospital


----------

